# Chinese ILF hunting risers new to the scene



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

I've seen those also, I've read a review I believe where they said it was a pretty decent riser, especially for the price. I don't remember what website the review was on but the riser looks identical to this one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christopher1022 (Mar 2, 2015)

Oh cool. I would be interested to check that review out if you recall where you saw it.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

I think it was an eBay review, it's been a few months so I don't exactly remember 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

Well Korea and now China are the best at re-engineering products develop by others. A lot of times it is just rebranding an item they are producing for a US company. Most golf clubs are cast in Taiwan and copies are routinely made with slight cosmetics changes. For me I'll spend the couple hundred dollars and by the original but if I did not have the $$$ I would not hesitate to buy one of these. I doubt you will notice the difference on the range or field.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

They've been around a while. I don't know anything about them but this is who makes/distributes them.

http://lyjunxing.en.alibaba.com/

KPC


----------



## Halfcawkt (Dec 27, 2015)

I had looked to see if the limb that come on a complete bow were available for individual sale but never found them. They look very similar to the limbs that come on the gamemaster II. Only they are ILF. I called Hoyt and told them I would like ILF versions on the market, but gal acted sheepish about it. If Hoyt doesn't need my money, that's fine. I know China likes it.


----------



## Christopher1022 (Mar 2, 2015)

> They look very similar to the limbs that come on the gamemaster II. Only they are ILF.


If they came from the same factory as the hoyt hunting limbs, that would certainly be interesting. I guess its just speculation at this point. I will be in the market for a new riser at some point. Think I will shoot those offered at Lancaster archery and pick one once the new tradtechs come out. I was just curious what everyone's thoughts were on this. Seems like the consensus is: probably just a fit and finish difference but shoots just fine. Interesting...


----------



## weaveman (Oct 18, 2015)

I bought one a couple weeks ago. I figured it would make at least a good backup. Still waiting on delivery. I checked reviews also couldn't find much but none was bad. I doubt it could be any worse than the plastic ones or the cheap cast ones for sale at some of the major suppliers, and it's 17" not 21-25" which makes it more suited for hunting. Which is my main use. Resale will probably be 60% or so of purchase price. I wasn't concerned about the grip, it looks functional enough and is removable. I figured it could always be reshaped if necessary or replaced. But the deciding factor for me was, as stated before, the rounded shelf. I've changed over to off the shelf only instead of switching back and forth. The only draw back I've been able to find so far is I don't think it's tapped for a quiver. I have a tap set, a lathe and access to a milling machine, I will tap and fab a spacer for mounting, if needed. I'll post a review here and TradTalk once I recieve it and put thru it's paces. I didn't mention it, but I purchased the riser only.

James


----------



## Christopher1022 (Mar 2, 2015)

James- looking forward to reading your review! I noticed as well that it is not tapped for a quiver. Considering the popularity of shooting off of the shelf these days, I am surprised that all the risers don't come with a rounded shelf.


----------



## k222 (Jan 16, 2015)

Christopher1022 said:


> James- looking forward to reading your review!


Me too. +1


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Yeah I am Interested in the review also , you can find cheap ilf limbs anywhere under 100$ , but ilf risers are too expensive brand new IMHO on major suppliers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Alternative Sports has a Black Widow that looks similar. Pretty sure it's made in China. I started a thread about three months ago on it.

Bowmania


----------



## weaveman (Oct 18, 2015)

Bowmania said:


> Alternative Sports has a Black Widow that looks similar. Pretty sure it's made in China. I started a thread about three months ago on it.
> 
> Bowmania


Can you post a link. I can't find the thread.
Thanks James


----------

